# Ich biete: Werbt einen Freund & Rolle der Auferstehung Lvl25 Gilde + Gold



## clarissatube040 (13. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie es das Topic schon verrät biete ich

    Werbt einen Freund und
    Rolle der Auferstehung an


Rolle der Auferstehung:
Hier kann ich täglich eine Rolle anbieten - hier bitte ich um eine PN.

Werbt einen Freund
Zu "Werbt einen Freund" suche ich lediglich nur jemanden der Lust und Laune hat einen Char auf 80 zu lvln. Ich selbst benötige das Mount nicht mehr da es schon vorhanden ist, der Freitmonat für mich ist schon ehr interssant, da ich gerade etwas knapp bei Kasse bin.
Mir geht es in erster Linie nur darum ein paar weitere Chars zu leveln überwiegend wenn möglich in Ini´s. Die Klasse(n) spielt hier auch keine wirkliche Rolle dabei.

Was kann angeboten werden?

    LVL 25er Gilde - Extra Bonus auf EPs
    Taschen, etwas Startgold für Reit- und Flugmounts, etc. - Wird noch abgesprochen
    Gemeinsamer Spaß


Noch etwas über meine Person:
Ich bin 26 Jahre alt und habe seit Classic (Vanilla) meine Erfahrungen in WOW sammeln können und habe auch fast alles kennenlernen dürfen / können.
Ich habe 2-3 Monate nach Cataclysm wieder aufgehört und vor 7 Tagen wieder angefangen.
Ich spiele auf dem Server "Aegwynn" auf der Allianzseite und dies würde ich natürlich auch sehr gerne beibehalten. Dank Cross Realm Zonen sollte das aber auch gehen wenn Du auf einem anderen Server anfangen magst.

Sollte ich hiermit Interesse geweckt haben dann bitte ich um eine PN oder added mich einfach in Skype:clarissatube040 damit wir alles weitere abklären können.

In diesem Sinne
Clarissa


----------



## clarissatube040 (14. November 2012)

/push


----------



## clarissatube040 (14. November 2012)

/hop hop


----------



## clarissatube040 (15. November 2012)

noch immer wen gesucht!


----------



## clarissatube040 (15. November 2012)

hoch schieb


----------



## clarissatube040 (17. November 2012)

push push


----------



## clarissatube040 (11. Dezember 2012)

/ es wird weiterhin gesucht


----------



## clarissatube040 (22. Januar 2013)

Suche wieder wen zum werben und zusammen spielen


----------



## clarissatube040 (29. Januar 2013)

/ und hoch damit


----------

